# GOP Wins Race for Weiner's Seat



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

GOP Wins Race for Weiner's Seat



AP

GOP political novice Bob Turner defeats Dem assemblyman 
David Weprin in N.Y. special House race to fill seat vacated 
by Rep. Anthony Weiner, as election result is seen as a 
referendum on Obama's policies.

*GOP Wins Nevada House Special Election*
OPINION: 3 Things That Are Toxic for a Democrat Running for Office
*Perry's Florida Debate Performance Resonates in Iowa*
*Fox News-Google Candidates' Debate: Ask a Question *


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

WOW!!!! This is a very good sign.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

There still may be hope.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2011)

I've predicted that Republicans will hold the House, Senate, and the White House in 2013. The lemmings are finally starting to get it.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> I've predicted that Republicans will hold the House, Senate, and the White House in 2013. The lemmings are finally starting to get it.


It wouldnt hurt my feelings if that happened and say 3-4 liberal justices got sick or something


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2011)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> It wouldnt hurt my feelings if that happened and say 3-4 liberal justices got sick or something


I usually only wish ill to criminals, but some of their decisions have been criminal.


----------



## ImperialGuard (Sep 14, 2011)

Weiner's seat. Weiner's. Seat.

It just sounds wrong.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2011)

ImperialGuard said:


> Weiner's seat. Weiner's. Seat.
> 
> It just sounds wrong.


You display all the signs of being a moonbat liberal, and therefore I'm starting to not like you, but that one was good.


----------



## ImperialGuard (Sep 14, 2011)

Delta784 said:


> You display all the signs of being a moonbat liberal, and therefore I'm starting to not like you, but that one was good.


Excuse me? How so?


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Nice win by the GOP. I am sure
BSNBC, CNN, and other DemocRAT media divisions will try their best to spin this as not having anything to do with Obama's pure incompetence.



justanotherparatrooper said:


> It wouldnt hurt my feelings if that happened and say 3-4 liberal justices got sick or something


My biggest concern with Obama getting elected is the damage he could do to the Court, especially if he held two terms. Appointing justices like he has is proof that the guy has the ability to destroy, by way of U.S.S.C. precedent, the country for decades after he is out of office. Look no further than appointing a Dean of Harvard Law School with zero judicial experience.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Thank God for the Tea party, I have said it many times, they saved this Country, and Fox news.


----------



## ImperialGuard (Sep 14, 2011)

7costanza said:


> Thank God for the Tea party, I have said it many times, they saved this Country, and Fox news.


Fox News ain't a great one to stand up for.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

ImperialGuard said:


> Fox News ain't a great one to stand up for.


Best News source out there...period..Ill debate that later as I have to go to a Drs appt.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2011)

7costanza said:


> Best News source out there...period..Ill debate that later as I have to go to a Drs appt.


When the doctor asks, make sure you tell the doc that you keep an unsecured & loaded gun in every room @ child height.

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

MSP75 said:


> When the doctor asks, make sure you tell the doc that you keep an unsecured & loaded gun in every room @ child height.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300


Im not sure what you meant by that MSP, I dont have any kids and I keep my one firearm either on me or secured according to MGL.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2011)

ImperialGuard said:


> Excuse me? How so?


You love Obamamessiah, don't like Fox News, and are against drug testing for welfare recipients.

Guilty as charged.

---------- Post added at 13:24 ---------- Previous post was at 13:23 ----------



7costanza said:


> Im not sure what you meant by that MSP, I dont have any kids and I keep my one firearm either on me or secured according to MGL.


There's a thread about physicians asking their patients about guns in the home....the courts recently decided in Florida that they can ask about guns, but that doesn't mean we have to answer.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I will never understand the anti Fox News people. The Network was created because of the other media outlets all being so left, to give the other side of the issues, thats where the Fair and balanced comes in. Im sure your going Fair and Balanced ? they are total right wing, really? I agree they they definately are but I have watched them many times, and they always have someone on the left representing their views, in contrast you have brutally dispicable hosts such as an illiterate race baiter whos panel consists of Maddow,Schultz,Odonnel and Sharpton...and stations like PBS,NPR,ABC,CBS,CNN that are so ridiculously in the pocket of the left that its blatantly obvious. I do not want News to be either left or right I want accurate non bias reporting. For progressives to complain about the .1% of media that leans right and even go as far as to attempt a "Fairness Doctrine" or to pull certain individuals sponsors really shows what kind of Fair and Balanced reporting we had before Fox and how they want to control the information. Three years ago Glenn Beck said buy gold and silver, the msm ridiculed him, he was right. Three years ago Glenn said there would be sweeping waves of violence and protests across the Middle East even reaching America, the msm laughed at him he was right, he was the one reporting on Van Jones the self proclaimed Commie bastard that Obama hired as a Green Jobs Czar,Rev. Wright the Goddam America! Preacher that Obama said was his Spiritual Advisor and marrried him, he sat in the front pew for years , the Acorn scandal and many many other stories about this administration that we would have never heard of thanks to the so called media, so yes I love Fox for having the balls to do what every other news outlet wouldnt and thats also why they blow the other networks out of the water with their ratings and why you see a major backlash against the progressive agenda and that is directly thanks to The Tea Party and Fox.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Well said, 7.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

You gonna take that Imp?


----------



## ImperialGuard (Sep 14, 2011)

Delta784 said:


> You love Obamamessiah, don't like Fox News, and are against drug testing for welfare recipients.
> 
> Guilty as charged.


I don't love Obama, making you a liar.

I don't like Fox News or ANY mainstream media outlet. The news should be unbiased, and they're all biased in one way or another.

And so? It costs money!

Would you like to try again? Don't fall on your face this time.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2011)

7costanza said:


> I will never understand the anti Fox News people. The Network was created because of the other media outlets all being so left, to give the other side of the issues, thats where the Fair and balanced comes in. Im sure your going Fair and Balanced ? they are total right wing, really? I agree they they definately are but I have watched them many times, and they always have someone on the left representing their views, in contrast you have brutally dispicable hosts such as an illiterate race baiter whos panel consists of Maddow,Schultz,Odonnel and Sharpton...and stations like PBS,NPR,ABC,CBS,CNN that are so ridiculously in the pocket of the left that its blatantly obvious. I do not want News to be either left or right I want accurate non bias reporting. For progressives to complain about the .1% of media that leans right and even go as far as to attempt a "Fairness Doctrine" or to pull certain individuals sponsors really shows what kind of Fair and Balanced reporting we had before Fox and how they want to control the information. Three years ago Glenn Beck said buy gold and silver, the msm ridiculed him, he was right. Three years ago Glenn said there would be sweeping waves of violence and protests across the Middle East even reaching America, the msm laughed at him he was right, he was the one reporting on Van Jones the self proclaimed Commie bastard that Obama hired as a Green Jobs Czar,Rev. Wright the Goddam America! Preacher that Obama said was his Spiritual Advisor and marrried him, he sat in the front pew for years , the Acorn scandal and many many other stories about this administration that we would have never heard of thanks to the so called media, so yes I love Fox for having the balls to do what every other news outlet wouldnt and thats also why they blow the other networks out of the water with their ratings and why you see a major backlash against the progressive agenda and that is directly thanks to The Tea Party and Fox.


If you love me, you won't watch Fox News.

---------- Post added at 01:38 ---------- Previous post was at 01:37 ----------



ImperialGuard said:


> I don't love Obama, making you a liar.
> 
> I don't like Fox News or ANY mainstream media outlet. The news should be unbiased, and they're all biased in one way or another.
> 
> ...


My turn: I'm a Jedi Knight. See how easy it is?

You can say whatever you want, but your posts tell a different story.


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

7costanza said:


> Best News source out there...period..Ill debate that later as I have to go to a Drs appt.


L.o.l

Is this a real post?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Your right Herr ill stick with Al Sharpton and Jon Stewart for accurate non bias reporting.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2011)

7costanza said:


> Im not sure what you meant by that MSP, I dont have any kids and I keep my one firearm either on me or secured according to MGL.


I was making a joke in reference to another thread about doctors asking about guns in the house. I just assumed that being the avid masscops reader that you would have made the connection. It was not a shot at you.

---------- Post added at 15:29 ---------- Previous post was at 15:22 ----------



ImperialGuard said:


> I don't like Fox News or ANY mainstream media outlet. The news should be unbiased, and they're all biased in one way or another.


American journalism has never been unbiased. If you had any knowledge of American history from colonial times until now, you would know that. If anything, it has gotten better later in history, but still biased at times.


----------



## ImperialGuard (Sep 14, 2011)

MSP75 said:


> I was making a joke in reference to another thread about doctors asking about guns in the house. I just assumed that being the avid masscops reader that you would have made the connection. It was not a shot at you.---------- Post added at 15:29 ---------- Previous post was at 15:22 ----------American journalism has never been unbiased. If you had any knowledge of American history from colonial times until now, you would know that. If anything, it has gotten better later in history, but still biased at times.


 I'm aware, and never said it was unbiased. It should be objective was my point.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2011)

MSP75 said:


> American journalism has never been unbiased. If you had any knowledge of American history from colonial times until now, you would know that. If anything, it has gotten better later in history, but still biased at times.


Great book;

View attachment 2902


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Government/2012/07/15/Anthony-Weiner-wants-to-run-for-NY-mayor

*Anthony Weiner wants to be NYC Mayor now.......*


----------

